# Honey soap recipe



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Honey Soap

12 oz veg shortening
4 oz coconut oil
1 oz beeswax
1 cup distilled water
2 oz lye
1/4 cup honey

Mix lye and water, allow to cool.  melt vegetable shortening. Over a double boiler, melt wax and coconut oil together  and keep warm.  When shortening is 120* and lye is 100*, pour lye mixture into shortening and stir until tracing occurs. Pour wax and oil mixture into soap mixture stirring constantly ( the mixture will get VERY thick with the addition of the beeswax mix) When the beeswax mixture is completely blended, stir in the honey and pour into molds.  Unmold after 24-48 hours. Allow to age for 3 weeks.


----------



## Cathy8 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm making this recipe tonight. I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## skinflint (Jan 31, 2007)

Has it turned out?


----------



## Michelle1210 (Dec 26, 2007)

:?: lol thats what I want to know too......lol


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 11, 2014)

Headed off to work this one with my fave recipe,  see ya in a bit


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 11, 2014)

Hmmm...I think you might have added too much honey. Please let me know how your soap has turned out.


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 11, 2014)

Im running it through a soap calc now


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok so I didn't use this recipe at all really.. guess it was more an inspiration. 

1.5% beeswax
18.5% coconut oil
20% OO pomace
30% lard
30% beef tallow

I guess it was a little more than 5% SF since I wasn't paying attention and am used to 20% coconut oil and OO and ended up pouring the same amount of CO and OO

Went with 2 TBLS local honey added at trace and for S&G added about half my normal amount of FO (oatmeal, milk, & honey)

TD to try and offset some browning, split the batch added yellow oxide to a small portion 
Figured hey its a new recipe why not try some swirls too(I have not swirled before)

Oh and used half milk and half water.. added milk to oils so mixed my lye with half the water. 
Well shes asleep in the freezer and I will attemt to post pics tomorrow when I cut. (If I can figure out how. 

Comments more than welcome


----------

